# SuSe 9.0 apache2 thttpd



## b0hne (22. Oktober 2004)

hallo
mein problem ist, ich hab zwar alles konfiguriert und ich denke auch richtig (aber bin eher amateur) nur wenn ich dann über workstation 192.168.0.1 oder domain eingeb.. dann steht unten inner leiste.. website gefunden bitte warten.. aber das dauert total lange und der findet absolut nichts..
hab im ordner wo die datein sind.. index.html und php dateien und so.. naja aber es wird nichts angezeigt.. was müsste ich alles noch konfigurieren?
wozu bräuchtet ihr mehr infos? 
danke mfg


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Oktober 2004)

Bitte überarbeite deinen Beitrag entsprechend unseren Nutzungsregeln (-> Rechtschreibung und Grammatik) und schicke mir deinen überarbeiteten Beitrag per PM.

so long,

// closed


----------

